# Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

Normalerweise fragen ja viele immer, wie man um die Viecher rumangelt und keine erwischt.

Auf Grund dieses Threads ist es bei mir aber genau andersrum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280574

Die sind jetzt auch bei uns angekommen.

Weder bin ich aber der große Friedfischer, noch hab ich mich je größer mit Grundeln beschäftigt.

Daher meine Fragen:
Wann fängt man die am besten (Jahreszeit, Tageszeit)?

Wo fängt man die am besten (Strömung, Kehrwasser, Stein, Schlamm, Kies)?

Welche Methode ist die beste (Pose, Feeder, Picker etc.)?

Welches Futter ist das beste?

Welcher Köder ist der beste?

Gibts ne Methode, gezielt größere von denen zu fangen??



Ich will ja zumindest so viel zusammen kriegen, das es wenigstens ne vernünftige Mahlzeit gibt (und guckt meinen Bauch an, da geht was rein!!).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hast du schon richtig erkannt, wir versuchen alle drumrum zu angeln. Denn wenn man hier ne Stelle hat wo sie stark vertreten sind (also alle paar Meter), kannst du die im "Sekundentakt" fangen. Köder ist da Recht egal, die attakieren Alles. Bisse kommen meist ab 20cm über Grund. Am einfachsten ne grob montierte Stippe, Wurm oder Made dran und ab die Post. Gummiimitate reichen da meist vollkommen. 

Aber bekommst sicher noch Profitipps.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Jau- stimmt!

Die Erfahrung kann ich so unterschreiben. An manchen Stellen kannste machen was Du willst- selbst wenn Du große KöFis dran hast, die zerrupfen dir den.|gr:
Allesfresser!!!

Da Hilft nur Platzwechsel.

An den Viechern vorbeizuangeln ist meist schwieriger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber bekommst sicher noch Profitipps.


Vor allem wie ich an die Größeren rankomme, hoffentlich.... ;-))

Aber schon mal danke..

Und ob die bei uns schon so dicht vertreten sind wie am Rhein, das denke ich eben auch nicht..

Daher meine genaueren Fragen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Danke!

ups, also merkt man die Bisse eher schlecht?

Wie wärs dann mit Picker (hab ich eine) und nen Platz an Steinpackung (hab ich, allerdings strömts da auch, macht das was??) anfüttern und dann mit der Picker direkt aufm Futterplatz angeln?

Und Jahreszeit?

Lohnt sich das evtl. jetzt schon?

Gelesen hab ich schon, dass die nachts weniger gut beissen, stimmt das?


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

irgendwie finde ich es lustig
also ernst nehmen kann ich das nicht wirklich ich denke mal das ist auch alles ironisch gemeint
wenn das von jemand anderen gekommen wäre hätte ich gleich gesagt troll 
zumindest muss es jeder so empfinden bei dennen die grundeln gibt
und wenn sie bei euch angekommen sind dann warte einfach noch ein paar monate 
dann brauchste keine tips mehr nur noch nen haken im wasser ^^
aber angler sind eh ein verrücktes völkchen 
wird bestimmt bald die erste ultra leicht rute geben zum aktiven fischen auf kapitale grundeln


----------



## racoon (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Warte noch ab bis das Wasser wärmer wird, dann sind sie tagaktiv. Pose knapp über Grund ausloten, einen haltbaren Köder ans Band (Kunstmade) und los gehts, kurze Telestippe als Rute.
Selektiv auf große geht auch: Jigkopf von maximal 1 g , Kunstwurm und Wacky gefischt. Wird zwar auch von den Zwergen angegriffen,  aber oft erfolglos.  Die Killergrundeln hauen den Jig aber weg.

Welches Gewässer hast Du zur Verfügung ?


----------



## Torkel (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Du kannst auch kleine Gummiköder wie Twister oder Helgies am Bleikopf mit der Stippe fischen<-- quasi UL-Pilken |supergri  zwischen Steinen bzw. vor der Steinpackung


----------



## Shortay (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Cooler thread, denke auch wenn die da sind und du ne stelle hast. Einfach reinhalten egal ob made oder wurm. Ich finds nicht nervig, fisch ist fisch und so vergeht au die zeit eher bis nen großer beißt  und gut verwerten kann man se ja auch. Die frikadellen werd ich auf jedenfall ma testen 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



racoon schrieb:


> Selektiv auf große geht auch: Jigkopf von maximal 1 g , Kunstwurm und Wacky gefischt. Wird zwar auch von den Zwergen angegriffen,  aber oft erfolglos.  Die Killergrundeln hauen den Jig aber weg.
> 
> Welches Gewässer hast Du zur Verfügung ?



Das find ich ja goil, wenn das funzen würde - spinnen auf die Viecher, da wär ich ja wieder "zu Hause" als Kunstköderangler..

Gewässer wäre Neckar, 5er Abschnitt..


PS:
Und nein, nicht ironisch gemeint, ich hab da nur null Erfahrung mit..

Und da laut Anthony Bourdain alles essbar ist, was zu dumm oder zu langsam ist, habe ich mir halt mal Grundeln auf den Speiseplan gesetzt, nachdem die schon angekommen sind bei uns.. 
;-))


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

mir soll es doch recht sein ^^
jede grundel die ich wenniger fange ist eine gute grundel 
über meine erste habe ich mich auch noch gefreut aber die freude blieb nicht lange bestehen ^^


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ups, also merkt man die Bisse eher schlecht?



Öhm nein, die merkst du sehr gut. Problematischer ist es wenn du nix mehr merkst und zu lange wartest, dann ist Grundel und Köder in der Steinpackung verschwunden und du hast nen Hänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Stört die grobe(re)s Geschirr??


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Keineswegs, Stahlvorfach und 12cm Gummis machen denen auch nix. Mit Angstdrilling gibt es sogar Dubletten :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ernschthaft???

Da müsste es ja funzen, wenn man etwas großflächiger anfüttert und dann gufiert??

Um Größere zu kriegen?


----------



## Aquarienfisch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ich habe schon große gefangen als ich auf Barben drausen war, damals hatte ich meine Haken vergessen die ich normalerweise auf Barben fische, habe dann einen 1 er Zanderhaken dran gemacht und ne Grundel gegriegt also die schrecken auch nicht vor großen Haken zurück, ebenso habe ich schon welche mit Drop Shot mit Wurm gefangen 
Anfüttern braucht man bei uns nicht,die sind einfach da. Ich denke die besten Chancen hat man mit Maden oder Wurm auf Grund oder wirklich nur knapp über dem Boden.

Im Sommer sieht man die bei uns in Ufer nähe sitzen, je weiter drausen desto kleiner werden sie ( die kleinen sind top Barsch Köder) die bekommt man mit der Stippe ganz gut, am besten ohne Schwimmer =D.. So bald der Köder etwas weiter oben ist, sind die nicht mehr so bissig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stört die grobe(re)s Geschirr??



Die Grundel ist ein geistiger Zwilling des Zwergwelses. Die beißen auf alles, was bei "Drei" nicht auf dem Baum ist und Größe des Köders bzw. Schnurstärke interessieren beide Arten gar nicht.

 Mein Highlight letztes Jahr war eine 18cm Grundel auf ein 25er Rotauge als Köderfisch. Haken: 2/0er Drilling, Schnur 0,50 geflochten *auf Waller. |bigeyes*

 Die Kurzfassung beider Fischarten ist: strunzdoof, aber lecker.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernschthaft???
> 
> Da müsste es ja funzen, wenn man etwas großflächiger anfüttert und dann gufiert??
> 
> Um Größere zu kriegen?



Ja, auch größere werden vielleicht beißen. Neben allen anderen. |wavey:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Naja, Gufieren ist aber reichlich unsportlich, wirst die meisten reißen. Legen sich scheinbar auch gerne auf die Köder um ihn "festzuhalten".


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

schade - hätte mir als "Spinner" gefallen..

Danke

Und immer her mit weiteren Tipps...


----------



## Slick (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hi Thomas,

als erstes suchst du dir eine sehr steinige Stelle.Unterhalb von Staustufen sammeln sich meist Horden von denen.

Als Methode Feedern. Das Futter ist egal,aber an Partikeln und Maden nicht sparen.
Das Vorfach sollte kurz sein,da die Grundeln sonst gleich in die Steinpackungen ziehen und du den Biss zu spät bemerkst.

Ich fange so meistens Grundeln bis 16 cm.
Die ganz großen gehen meistens auf Tauwurm.

So geht es auch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNLEFgYIQHA



Grüße


----------



## zandernase (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Also ich hatte meine größten Grundeln (ca17-19cm) beim feedern. Buhnenkopf am Rhein 180gr Korb und  30 m gerade raus. steiniger untergrund, so das man ständig hHänger hat.
 Da war ich aber auch nur 1 mal Feedern nachdem ich da ein halbes kilo Körbe versenkt hab....
 Ich glaub das ist aber nix für Dich. Da haste sonst noch nen richtigen Fisch als Beifang..|supergri

Gezielt auf Grundeln würde ich mit der stippe an der Steinpackung losgehn. Eventuell Strecke machen und Schaum wo die grossen stehen. Also so 10 m reichen wohl.... Zumindest bei uns. 

Hmmm vielleicht sollte ich grundel-guide werden. Die kann ich fangen... Ob ich will  oder nicht.|kopfkrat

Gruß aus Südhessen ZN

Edit: verdammt da hat einer meine Idee geklaut


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Grundelguide - cool..


----------



## Shortay (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

@Slick: das video ich schmeiss mich weg :'D
"wieso nehmen wir die jetz nich mit?"
"die hatte das mindestmaß von 13 cm noch nicht" haha 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Könnt ihr Grundelguiding.de öffnen, bei mir geht das nicht ? 

 Und ich will doch mehr von seinen Erfahrungswerten erfahren.


----------



## hanzz (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das find ich ja goil, wenn das funzen würde - spinnen auf die Viecher, da wär ich ja wieder "zu Hause" als Kunstköderangler..



Funktioniert, Thomas.
Macht Spass an der UL.
Hab das auch mal gemacht, als nix anderes ging.

Sonst würde ich auch zur Stippe greifen. Die beissen auch auf ausgelutschte Maden.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Klasse Thread! #6

Die (umgedrehten Nicht-Fang-)Tipps von Marc_79 passen alle sehr gut!

Als besten Grund würde ich immer auf die Steinpackung gehen, die verstecken sich bevorzugt dort.

Hab die Burschen in Bayern (RMD Riedenburg) kennengelernt, der dortige Landesfischereiverband hatte eine Untersuchung dazu gemacht und kam auf einen Bestand von bis zu >100 Grundeln/qm-Steinschüttung!
Und die definierten 4 Arten; Schwarzmund- & Kessler-Grundel, die beiden anderen Arten hab ich vergessen.

Zu groß kein kein Köder sein, unser Führer vor Ort wollte mich Ungläubigen mal zum Staunen bringen, ließ einen Riesen-GuFi über dem Gewusel auf den Steinen herab: alle verpissten sich blitzschnell in die Steinlücken.
Ich lachte amüsiert, er sagte nur, "wart's ab", und nach wenigen Sekunden peilten die, 'das ist kein Räuber ...somit ein Opfer!', und stürtzten sich zu Dutzenden auf den GuFi! |bigeyes
Das war der absolute Burner.
Seitdem mag ich die Krieger-Fische; klein, aber das Herz eines echten Kämpfers! #6

Interessante Links zu den Biestern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249768&highlight=Gerissene+Grundeln
(mit klasse Fotos!)
http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/fischerei-themen/grundel-problematik/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundeln
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...nvasion-der-kaspischen-grundeln-a-458649.html
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Massenhaft-Zander-im-Nord-Ostsee-Kanal
(somit haben die auch was Gutes)

@Thomas
Ich erwarte einen detaillierten Erfahrungsbericht mit vielen Fotos!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Gibts die bei euch, Kathi?
Video?


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hier im Münsterland (Dortmund-Ems-Kanal) sind die erst seit Kurzem (spürbar), ich meine so seit 3Jahren.
Anfangs hörte man nur von einer wundersamen Häufung von "Koppen"-Fängen 

Beifänge von denen nehmen deutlich von Jahr zu Jahr zu, aber überhaupt kein Vergleich zu der Pest in manchen süddeutschen Gewässern. Mal schauen, wie schlimm es bei uns wird...

Problem: über die Verbindung des Kanal-Netzes zu den Flüssen, dürfen wir sie über kurz oder lang auch in der Ems & deren weiteren Verbindungsgewässern erwarten. 
Die Ems ist zwar grundsätzlich ein Sandfluss, nicht das bevorzugte Habitat, aber davon lassen die sich nicht aufhalten.

Ein lustiges Filmchen sind die Burschen sicherlich wert(!!!), aber das sollte jemand an Gewässern machen, die vor denen platzen. Da könnte man schöne Aufnahmen hinkriegen, Massen-Stippen, Kunstköderfänge,..
Fänd ich saugeil.
_Wer kriegt ein gut gemachtes Video mit außergewöhnlichen Aufnahmen hin?
Los ihr Grundel-Spezies, -Profis & -Hunter, meldet euch!_ :m


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Habe hier in Düsseldorf einen kleinen Jungen, geschätzte 7 - 8 Jahre alt, getroffen, er hat nur mit Schnur, Haken meist ohne Blei und kleine Twister auf Grundeln gefischt. Ohne Angelrute, auch ohne Angelschein , er hat die Twister (3 - 4 cm groß) auf den Haken gezogen und dann an den Buhnen durch die Steine gezuppelt.

Ich würde daher kleine Twister auf einen Haken ziehen, ev. noch mit einem Bleischrot beschweren und damit die steinpackung abfischen.

Obwohl der Vater den Jungen aus der Ferne aufgefordert hat, nicht mit mir zu sprechen und mir seine Ausrüstung zu zeigen, hat der Junge mir das schön gezeigt und vorgeführt.

Habe ihm zum Abschied noch 2 kleine Twister, die ein tristes Dasein in meine Köderbox führten, geschenkt.


----------



## Rannebert (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX63lOMttfk


----------



## Sneep (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hallo,

Auf dem Buhnenkopf mit der gekürzten Kopfrute fischen, Schnur auf Rutenlänge und Schonhaken, damit es schneller geht.

Das gibt da Biss auf Biss!

Am besten im Strömungsschatten zuerst probieren. Zunächst über Grund, später auch etwas höher probieren, dabei dicht an der Buhne bleiben.

Tagsüber stehen fast alle Grundelarten in den Steinpackungen, nachts auch weiter davon weg auf sandigem oder kiesigem Grund. Dabei gehen sich verschiedene Arten und Grössen aus dem Weg, da sie nachts zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten aktiv sind.

Feeder und Co, geht viel zu langam, das ist zu umständlich.

Anfüttern mit Made oder Wurmstücken, Angelköder entsprechend. 

Häufig zieht die Grundel nicht mit dem Köder ab, sondern legt sich an Ort und Stelle auf den Grund und beginnt zu schlucken. Daher möglichst nicht auf Grund legen, wenn man nicht alle 2 Minuten eine Operation durchführen möchte.

Grosse Grundeln, ich meine richtig grosse Grundel, stehen in der Strommitte und sind dort kaum zu fangen.

Eine Vergrösserung des Köders bringt auch nicht viel mehr Grössere zu Tage, das spornt den Nachwuchs eher noch an.

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf den Rhein bei Köln.

Wenn sie dir schmecken, kannst du gern mal nach einem E-Fischen auf der Maas eine Fischwanne voll bei mir abholen kommen. Falls mal wieder ein harter Winter kommt.:m

snEEP


----------



## Bassey (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Nimm irgendeine alte Rute, 35er Hauptschnur in Kopfrutenmanier daran knoten, vielleicht eine 4g Pose auf die Hauptschnur, ausbleien, am Ende einen 8er Karpfenhaken und irgendeinen Köder welcher nicht so schnell kaputt geht (Kunstmade wurde schon genannt).
Alternativ wie auch schon genannt einen Minikopyto am 1/0er Jigkopf und einfach auf der Steinpackung damit herumhüpfen. Die bisse merkst du dann, keine Sorge ^^


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

@ Thomas, das wär doch wirklich ein Thema für ein AB Video. Könnte echt kurzweillig werden und den Admin mal beim fangen zu schauen hätte auch was. :>


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Überhaupt: dass der Admin mal was fängt, das wäre was... :m

Das von Rannebert gepostete youtube-Video ist schon lustig gemacht (ok, die Vertonung ist lausig, aber sonst nette Idee), kann man aber noch toppen.
Insbesondere durch diverse Rezepte bei der Verwertung.

@Thomas
da sollte sich doch jemand mit Grundelerfahrung und passenden Stellen in eurer Ecke unter dem Weischwurschtäquator finden lassen, der dich & Franzl & Kamera guidet.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Jetzt hab ich auch bock auf grundeln. Herausforderung angenommen ;-) 
Da ich ja neuerdings direkt am NOK wohne, werd ich das mal ausprobieren.  Wenn die Viecher auf alles beißen, werd ich es mal mit nem heringsvorfach probieren. Das blei aber VOR das vorfach geschaltet.


----------



## Rannebert (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das von Rannebert gepostete youtube-Video ist schon lustig gemacht (ok, die Vertonung ist lausig, aber sonst nette Idee), kann man aber noch toppen.
> Insbesondere durch diverse Rezepte bei der Verwertung.



Ja, das mit der Vertonung ist wirklich schlimm, das hab ich vorhin, nachdem ich es schnell wieder gesucht und kurz angeschaut habe auch festgestellt.
Ich habs nur irgendwann mal gesehen, und für diesen Thread als guten Ideengeber bzw. Grundlage für was eigenes erachtet.

Denn manchmal muss man wohl aus der Not eine Tugend machen, und sich die gewisse Ironie für die sonst so verhassten Nervkandidaten bewahren. 

Ich plädiere aber auch für ein Boardvideo, wo der Herr Koch dann auch einige Eigenkreationen für Grundeln zum Besten gibt. Der Thread zur Zubereitung derselben scheint ihm ja noch etwas an Abwechslung zu vermissen! 

(Jetzt fehlen mir eigentlich nur noch die Grundeln in meinen Gewässern! #d )


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Slick schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNLEFgYIQHA
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße



Wie geil ist das denn???

|muahah:

Eines der besten Angelvideos, die ich je gesehen hab!

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ja Tolles Video!!

Wenn wir hier so weiterschreiben, kommen bald die ersten, die nach Grundelbesatz schreien ;-)))

Auch und gerade in Verbindung mit der Rezeptethread ;-))


----------



## labralehn (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hallo Thomas,
ich fange die Grundeln in der Mosel auf der Luxemburger Seite.
Eine Handvoll Mais etwa 15 Meter mit der Futterkelle raus.
Und mit einem Maiskorn am Haken.

Habe ich ein paar kleinere Grundeln gefangen, kommen auch bald die grösseren.

Hatte aber auch schon Grundeln auf Boilie am Haar mit 79gr. Festblei Montage und 6er Karpfenhaken erwischt.

Einige Grundeln, die den Mais genommen hatten, hatten noch einen Tauwurm im Maul gehabt.

Und wenn du die ersten Grundeln am Platz erwischt hast, dann geht das meistens Schlag auf Schlag - Mais rein - Biss - Anschlagen und rauskurbeln. Und gleich wieder die nächste Grundel am Haken.

Sobald der Köder am Boden ist kommen auch sofort die Bisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Die fressen ja wohl echt alles, was vors Maul kommt...
Köfi, Gufi, Wurm, Maden, Mais, Boilies...
Schon harte Viecher...

Jetzt bin ich heiss.....


----------



## labralehn (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Such dir eher Stellen aus die nicht sandig oder weich sind. Optimal sind Stellen die steinig oder hart sind. 

Denn die Grundel hat folgende Besonderheit: 
die Brustflossen sind zu einer Saugscheibe verwachsen, damit heften die sich am Boden fest. 

Auf sandigem Boden geht das nicht so gut, vielleicht meiden sie daher sandige oder weiche Böden.

Wenn die den Köder geschnappt haben und saugen sich fest, dann meint man man hätte einen Hänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Naja, bei uns ist fast alles mehr oder weniger schlammig - scheint die Viecher bis  dato nicht zu stören..

Danke für den Tipp!!!

Steinschüttungen gibts, da werd ichs dann wohl versuchen..


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ist bei Euch das Senken verboten? Wir benutzen die Gesellen gerne als Köder und 
senken die einfach. Meistens ist nach ein zwei Zügen der Drops gelutscht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

naja, aber ich will ja angeln....

Wenn ich "nur" Fisch zum essen will, kann ich den ja auch kaufen..

Angeln muss schon sein......


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Oha, der anglerische Anspruch scheint sich der Jahreszeit an zu passen Tomilein  

Duck und wech renn....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

grins - und dem anglerischen Vermögen bei mir ;-)))


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Na dann los, die Kids benutzen hier gerne Stippen, 1-2 Meter Geflecht und Minijigs oder Mormyschkas (richtig geschrieben?). Auf den Haken eine Made und dann an der Schüttung gezupft. Geht je nach Schiffsverkehr auch auf Sicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Mormyschka - ist ja auch ne geile Idee!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ach ja, wer keine Minijigs hat nimmt einfach einen normalen Haken und ein Quetschblei direkt davor, geht auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Stümmt - Mormyschken hab ich bei uns noch keine gesehen im Laden- aber ich werd gucken..
Notfalls Klemmbleimormele


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Tommi hat sonst auch noch welche, aber meiner Meinung unnötig fürs Grundelangeln extra was zu kaufen.
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/....html/XTCsid/502e14905e8d8a24ccbee683d8f3ac0e


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

wenn ich nachher eine Weltrekordgrundel nach der andern fangen werde, wirst Du anders denken ;.-))))9


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Eine 30cm Grundel (bitte roh und fein aufgeschnitten, der Herr mag es bequem) für meinen Kater und du bekommst eine Freifahrt auf der Ostsee.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

ich arbeite dran!
Versprochen!


----------



## waldyman (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Die Kerlchen schmecken fritiert wirklich klasse. Der Panade kann man noch eine Brise Zimt zugeben, echt lecker.
Die großen nehm ich dafür nicht. Bis 12 cm ist ok.

Sohnemann holt die mit einer recht komplizierten Montage direkt aus der Steinpackung. Kleiner, nicht zu dicker Ast von ca. 1 - 1,5 m, Haken mit ca. 75 cm Vorfach direkt an den Ast, 1 - 2 Maden drann, kleines Bleischrot und los. Mit seinem Freund hat er mal in 2 Stunden über 200 Stück !! auf einer Fläche von ca. 2 m² an Land gezogen (beide haben Jugendfischereischein, Angelerlaubnis... alles ok).

Größere Grundeln, mein PB liegt bei 23 cm;-), habe ich auf Dropshot mit 1/2 Tauwurm gefangen. Die Methode hat dann sogar mir Spaß gemacht.

Ach ja, bei uns sind die so ab Mai - Oktober aktiv. Beste Ergebnisse konnten wir im Sommer erzielen:vik: 

Am Main, zumindest ab Miltenberg abwärts, macht es kaum noch Spaß zu feedern oder sonst auf Friedfisch zu gehen, da diese Kerlchen wirklich auf alles gehen, bis auf größere Käsestücke oder Boilies vielleicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



waldyman schrieb:


> bis auf größere Käsestücke oder Boilies vielleicht.


Haben aber hier auch schon welche geschrieben, dass die sich auch aufm Boilie aufgehängt haben....

Vielleicht haste falsche Sorte und fängst deswegen nur Karpfen???

;-))


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Rannebert schrieb:


> (Jetzt fehlen mir eigentlich nur noch die Grundeln in meinen Gewässern! #d )


Sei froh!

 In den Gewässern, zu denen sie sowieso Zugang haben, seh ich das stoisch, man kann eh nix dran machen, also sieht man es mit Humor und passt sein Angeln den Gegebenheiten an, soweit es geht.
 Trotzdem ist es für Kollegen an solchen Wassern schon eine Qual.

 Ich warte bei uns nur auf den ersten Vollpfosten, der mit 'nem Eimer Lebend-KöFi-Grundeln aus dem Kanal an einen See latscht, dann vergess ich jede Aufseher-Correctness & es gibt was an die Fresse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> & es gibt was an die Fresse.



in, nicht an.
Und zwar fritierte Grundeln 

:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Uns haben die Grundeln gut getan, an die heutigen Zanderbestände war vor 20 Jahren nicht zu denken.


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen daher schreib ich mal wie ich geziehlt auf Grundeln fische. 

An meiner strecke am rhein sind die besten Grundel stellen gleichzeitig die besten barben stellen. Ne steile steinpackung die in nen kiesgund übergeht. Das tackel ist ne billige 2,10m  30g spinrute von Sänger darauf ne stabile 2000er Rolle mit 0,30er geflecht. Die Montage, n30g durchlaufolivenblei, n stabilere karabinerwirbel, n ca 20cm 0,30er vorfach mit 4er haken. Köder, eigentlich alles, meine nr 1 sind Tauwurmer und Leberstreifen. 

Ich werfe die montage ca 45°strom ab, lasse sie bis zur steinpackung rollen und zupfe sie langsam zu mir. Beim biss kurz locker lasen und anschlagen... 

Bei uns sitzen die biester überwiegend in der steinpackung und scheinen eine art herrarschie zu haben, die kleinen oben und die großen unten. 

Je wärmer und klarer das wasser ist desto aggressiver sind sie. 

Die beisszeit ist den ganzen tag über, wird zur Abenddämmerung hin stärker und in der dunkelheit schwächer.


----------



## 42er barsch (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

moin,

ich kenne ein paar verückte die mindestens einmal im jahr gezielt auf die biester angeln und (mengenmäßig) auch recht erfolgreich sind.

als favorisiertes gerät hat sich eine 3-4m lange speed-

rute bewährt.

2g pose, 18-20er hauptschnur, vorfach angepasst, 10er maximal 12er haken mit zwei maden, gummimaden werden auch genommen.

steinpackung ist der (bei uns ) bevorzugte lebensraum aller grössen.

selektiv nur grosse zu fangen wird schwer denn selbst 5cm grundeln haben mit 2er haken und tauwurm kein problem.
evtl., wie schon angesprochen mit kleinen gummiködern, das nevige dabei sind die attacken der kleinen die man definitiv hat und die den gummi teilweise zerfetzen.

ab wassertemperaturen von 10-12° werden sie aktiv, ich habe aber selbst im winter beim rotaugenstippen schon welche gefangen.

viel spass bei deinem vorhaben, das gezielte angeln auf grundeln kann mit ein paar leuten zusammen richtig laune machen.


----------



## waldyman (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben aber hier auch schon welche geschrieben, dass die sich auch aufm Boilie aufgehängt haben....
> 
> Vielleicht haste falsche Sorte und fängst deswegen nur Karpfen???
> 
> ;-))


 
Ich hab mit Sicherheit die falsche Sorte. Karpfen fange ich damit nämlich auch nicht


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Man könnte in so'n Video auch einen kl. Test einbauen, _"auf was beissen die denn nicht?"_.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"auf was beissen die denn nicht?"_.



Das wird definitiv schwierig!!!

Am Baggerloch vom Arbeitgeber hat ein Arbeitskollege spaßeshalber allen möglichen Mulm vom Boden seiner Angeltasche als Köder benutzt:

Gummibär, Kaugummi, Zipfel  vom Pfefferbeisser,Uralt-Schwimmbrot...#d alles dankend angenommen- hat er mit Handyfotos belegt.
Die Viecher sind einfach unglaublich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Mal so ne blöde Idee:
Haben die Viecher Zähne??
Könnte man es dann nicht "klassischem Pöddern" auf Aal versuchen?

20 Würmer auf Wollfaden zu einem Knäuel, rein damit, wenn die Grundeln zuppeln  vorsichtig anheben und in einen umgedrehten Regenschirm, großflächigen Eimer, Pütz oder sowas "abschütteln"..


Und ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach ne "Kapitalenmethode"....

Da MUSS es doch was geben?


----------



## labralehn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Das Maul der Grundel ist vergleichbar, mit dem des Fluss-Barsches.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

DANKE! Dann wird das natürlich nix mit pöddern ;-(


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Moin Thomas,


muss mal was aus einem anderen Forum posten -  hoffe du kannst die Bilder sehen. In der Laichzeit scheinen die Männchen auch Zähne zu zeigen:


http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthread.php?16861-Grundel-Bilder-Thread-2o13


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Die größten fange ich beim barben angeln auf kiesigem grund in starker Strömung wo auf 20 Meter 150g gerade so liegen bleiben. Da fängste zwar wenige aber wenn mal eine ran geht hat sie ab 15cm die größte hatte 21


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> 
> muss mal was aus einem anderen Forum posten -  hoffe du kannst die Bilder sehen. In der Laichzeit scheinen die Männchen auch Zähne zu zeigen:
> ...




Die Bilder sind leider nur für registrierte User sichtbar.


----------



## labralehn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Noch ein Hinweis von mir die Grössen der Grundeln unterscheiden sich:

Kesslergrundel ist kleiner, als die Schwarzmundgrundel.
Kesslergrundeln sind im Durchschnitt bis 18cm lang.
Schwarzmundgrundeln sind im Durchschnitt bis 25cm lang.

Die Männchen der Schwarzmundgrundel tragen im September, während der Laichzeit - ein schwarzes Laichkleid.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ah schade....


Da jmd ne größere Grundel im schwarzen Laichkleid gefangen die fast schon wie ein Steinbeisser aussieht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

aber fressen tun sie alle gleich, alles was vors Maul kommt??

Oder gibts Köder die eher die größere Art ansprechen?


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

ne die gehn auf alles  Zwar lieber tierische Kost (Maden, Würmer usw,) aber auch Mais etc. Zudem gehen die gerne auf Bewegung! 


Im Rhein sind die seit Mitte 2012 aber weniger geworden... dafür fressen sich alle Räuber (ausgenommen Rapfen) an den Grundeln satt! Aber zw. den Steinen sind immer welche....


----------



## labralehn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hallo Thomas, bei den Grundeln die ich fangen konnte, kam mir das so vor als ob das Maul der Grundel wenn es geöffnet ist grösser als der Kopf ist.

Gezieltes beangeln der Grössen ü 20 wird meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren.

Da der Grössenunterschied nun nicht wirklich viel ist. Ob die Grundel nun 17 oder 25 cm hat, ist nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Aurikus (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Da die Dinger so gierig sind, wird's schwer die Grösseren selektiv zu erwischen. Eventuell mit großen Ködern. Aber auch daran knabbern die kleinen Grundeln solange dran rum, bis Sie sich selbst aufhängen! 
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, die Großen stehen meist draussen im Hauptstrom. Zumindest bei Uns am Rhein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



labralehn schrieb:


> Gezieltes beangeln der Grössen ü 20 wird meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren.


Frustrier mich doch nicht so..

da MUSS doch irgendwas gehen



labralehn schrieb:


> Ob die Grundel nun 17 oder 25 cm hat, ist nicht wirklich viel.


bei der Frage am Stück oder filetiert, macht das aber ne ganze Menge aus!!

Und auf Große im Hauptstrom mit 200 Gram Blei-  nö, da hab ich dann auch kein Bock, das geb ich zu..


----------



## GeorgeB (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Vergiss einfach die großen. Die kleinen sind viel besser. Am Schwänzken gepackt ist eine Grundel ein Happen. Wie bei Sardellen. Ratz fatz zubereitet.

Wo Grundeln in Massen vorkommen, hat man 8 Monate im Jahr "Stintsaison". Nur ist das Fleisch der Grundeln noch wesentlich geschmackvoller. 

Man sieht, alles hat auch seinem guten. Auch dem Dativ. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

naja, als Angler finde ich halt, dass Größe (beim Fang!!)  schon was ausmascht.

Als Koch werd ich (Fänge vorausgesetzt) beides probieren:
Die Kleinen am Stück, die Großen filetiert..

Man(n) ist ja experimentierfreudig..


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



labralehn schrieb:


> Da der Grössenunterschied nun nicht wirklich viel ist. Ob die Grundel nun 17 oder 25 cm hat, ist nicht wirklich viel.


Sagen die mit den kleinen      ...Grundeln. :q


----------



## GeorgeB (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



> naja, als Angler finde ich halt, dass Größe (beim Fang!!) schon was ausmascht.



Jain. Grundsätzlich natürlich richtig. Leichtes Stippen macht aber unheimlich Spaß. Mir zumindest. Vor allem seit ich weiß, dass Grundeln fantastisch schmecken. Sowas kannte man ja früher in unserer Küche nicht.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Was auch sehr gut funktioniert ist eine Seitenarm-Montage mit einem Madenfutterkorb am Ende. Den Seitenarm so kurz wählen, dass der Köder leicht über Grund hängt. Gefüllt wird der Futterkorb mit Forelli und  Wurmstücken(es muss stinken). Man kann schneller angeln, da der Korb nicht jedesmal befüllt werden muss. 
Gruss ROY


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Haken nicht zu klein wählen! So ein 16er Stipphaken verschwindet auf nimmer wiedersehen! Ruhig so nen 6- 8er Haken nehmen und immer schnell anschlagen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Was auch sehr gut funktioniert ist eine Seitenarm-Montage mit einem Madenfutterkorb am Ende. Den Seitenarm so kurz wählen, dass der Köder leicht über Grund hängt. Gefüllt wird der Futterkorb mit Forelli und  Wurmstücken(es muss stinken). Man kann schneller angeln, da der Korb nicht jedesmal befüllt werden muss.
> Gruss ROY


Das hört sich gut an!
Danke!


----------



## racoon (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Boah - hier kommen ja die ultimativen Grundelmontagen, vom Futterkorb über Seitenarmmontage bis 200g an der Feeder.
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch verkürztes Stippen und Festbleimontagen.

Was ist der Angler doch für ein Problemlöser, wo es keine Probleme gibt.

4 oder 5-Meter Telestippe, Posenmontage und ab dafür. Für 'Spinner' - leichte Rute, leichter Kopf und Wacky oder Vorfach mit einem Petz-Blei.


----------



## labralehn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

#6 racoon <- genau so, 
je einfach umso effektiver


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Servus
Ich versteh euer Problem nicht.
Wennst bei uns in der Traun einen Platz mit Grundeln ausfindig gemacht hast und das ist überall in Ufernähe ist es egal wie man angelt die Viecher fressen alles die gehen sogar auf 1er Haken wo kein Mensch glaubt das der ins Maul passt. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## zandernase (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Und jetzt die nachricht über die sich genau 1 AB-Admin freut: die Grundeln beissen schon! Also Thomas los! 

Ich hab gerade nen Platz Wechsel gemacht nachdem ich bei den ersten 10 körben immer ne grundel dranhatte. An einer Stelle wo vor 2 Wochen noch nix war.

Gruß ZN


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Wo warste Zandernase? Rhein bei Biebesheim?


----------



## waldyman (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



zandernase schrieb:


> Und jetzt die nachricht über die sich genau 1 AB-Admin freut: die Grundeln beissen schon! Also Thomas los!
> 
> 
> Gruß ZN


 
Was... ich muss sofort ans Wasser:q


----------



## zandernase (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wo warste Zandernase? Rhein bei Biebesheim?



Kornsand bzw wächtersbach... 150gr körbe und was hängt dran?.....
23g Grundeln...


----------



## zandernase (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wo warste Zandernase? Rhein bei Biebesheim?



Kornsand bzw wächtersbach... 150gr körbe und was hängt dran?.....
23g Grundeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Sodele, das erste Mal war ich raus - Bericht später, das muss alles noch optimiert werden.

Frage dennoch:
Wie groß sind denn die Viecher bei euch im Schnitt???
Ich bin, glaube ich, in den totalen Kindergarten geraten.

Schnitt vielleicht 5 - 7 cm, die Größten so knappe 10 cm.
Maximal.


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Welche Art war es:

Schwarzmundgrundel
Kesslergrundel


----------



## Fr33 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Bei uns unterschiedlich wie bei dir.... aber im Schnitt zw. 8-10cm. Größere bis 20cm sind auch dabei... stehen aber weiter draussen am Rand bzw. vor der Packung. Auf und in der Packung sind meist die ganz kleinen....


Da Grundeln mehrmals im Jahr laichen, kanns auch sein, dass du gerade die Kinderstube gefunden hast


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Beide Arten, so wie das aussah.

Laich hatten die auch drin, fast alle..

Auf jeden Fall gibt's genug von denen, sollte gutes Futter für die Räuber sein.

Und ich will auf jeden Fall größere!!!!!!!!


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Schwarzmundgrundeln sind bei uns grösser als Kesslergrundeln. 
Schwarzmundgrundeln bis zu 25cm etwa.
Im Schnitt etwa 20cm.

PS.: wenn die Schwarzmundgrundeln schon im Laichgeschäft sind, 
dann müsstest auch ganz schwarze Grundeln haben,
das sind die männlichen im Laichkleid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Mir würden ja schon AB 15 cm reichen.

Mit dem Kleinzeug zwischen 5 und 10 cm kannste nix machen ausser fritieren (was ich aber natürlich probiere..)

Ich hab die nicht genauer angeguckt - dass es Grundeln waren, war ja klar. 

So ein Drittel dunklere, zwei Drittel hellere (die auch (noch) kleiner waren) ..


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hier sind die Unterschiede gut zu erkennen:

Schwarzmundgrundel

Kesslergrundel


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Genau die warens, allerdings sind die Schwarzmünder dann (zumindest heute an  der Stelle) die kleineren gewesen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Der Admin hier ist selbst zu doof dazu, vernünftig(e) Grundeln zu fangen....
;-)

Aber jetzt will ichs wissen.

Jeder Tipp, wie man an die Größeren kommt, ist also herzlich willkommen!!


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Als kleiner Tipp:

"Die Jungen schlüpfen nach zwei Wochen und sind schon voll entwickelt. Die Grundel *hat kein Larvenstadium*."
Quelle: Fischlexikon

Um Grössere zu fangen, vielleicht weiter vom Ufer weg angeln. 

Welchen Köder hast du denn verwendet?

Versuchs mal mit nem 10er Boilie, wenn die Grundeln da rangehen, die Grösse des Boilies vergrössern. Solange bis die maximale Grösse erreicht ist, den die Grundeln noch schnappen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Maden. ich wollt ja schnell nen Teller voll.

Kleine Boilies könnten auch ne Maßnahme sein.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Guckt ihr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4097425#post4097425


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> re durch diverse Rezepte bei der Verwertung.
> 
> @Thomas
> da sollte sich doch jemand mit Grundelerfahrung und passenden Stellen in eurer Ecke unter dem Weischwurschtäquator finden lassen, der dich & Franzl & Kamera guidet.



Ich würde mich opfern. Hab bei mir am Main fast ausschließlich Steinschüttungen, und fange meine Wallerköderfische mittlerweile ausschließlich im See, weil ich im Main nichtmal mit 20er Pellets an der Feederrute Ruhe hab. Von Maden will ich garnicht reden.


Nebenbei bemerkt: Bei uns im See gibts die Grundel auch seit bestimmt 5 Jahren - allerdings kommen sie nicht hoch. Der Grund dafür ist schnell erläutert: Im See haben wir nen guten Aalbestand. Und die kommen den Saugnapffischen natürlich in die Steinritzen hinterher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Wie groß werden die bei euch?
Die Kleinen "kann" ich nu ja schon.
Ich will Große!!


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ich selbst bin noch nicht über die 18 cm rausgekommen, von Kollegen hab ich mir aber von 25cm Exemplaren erzählen lassen. Wie weit das stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Was allerdings stimmt: Man braucht nicht zwangsweise einen Haken. Ein gefüllter Futterkorb reicht auch - die zwängen sich rein und bleiben stecken


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Grins - dann scheint aber der Schnitt auch recht klein zu sein bei euch - wenn die in den Korb reinkommen - oder ihr verwendet Monsterkörbe..


----------



## Fr33 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Die Großen Grundeln gibts weniger als die kleinen.... das ist leider immer so  Mal schnell nen Eimer mit 20er vollmachen ist da nicht. Auf 5-8 Kleine kommt eine Große! 


Vorteil ... man muss nicht so lange warten wie bei anderen Fischarten.


@Trollwut


wie kamen denn die Grundeln zu euch in den See? Zuleitung oder hat die jmd eingeschleppt?


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Naja, irgendwann müssen sie ja klein anfangen.
Außerdem - reinzwängen geht immer.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...A7E483C85F48D969DD5DF0C85522&selectedIndex=14


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

;-)))))))))))


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> 
> wie kamen denn die Grundeln zu euch in den See? Zuleitung oder hat die jmd eingeschleppt?




Zuleitung hat er keine. Entweder über Wasservögel, oder jemand hat sie eingesetzt. Allerdings, wie gesagt, die letzten Jahre hatte ich konstant immer Fänge von ca. 10 Stück im Jahr. Sehr wenig also. Und der letzte Aal hatte noch eine anverdaute Grundel im Magen. Also für mich is der Grund für deren "Nichtvermehrung" klar. Würde auch erklären, warum in den Flüssen eine so explosionsartige Vermehrung möglich war. Die Grundeln haben die durch das Zurückgehn vom Aal deren alte Plätze bewohnt


----------



## Sneep (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Hallo,

An einem Maas-Nebenfluss durch Reusenfänge ermittelt:

Schwarzmaulgrundel im Schnitt 16 cm maximal 27 cm
Kesslergrundel im Schnitt 14 cm, maximal 22 cm
Marmorgrundel im Schnitt 10 cm maximmal 13cm
Pontische Flussgrundel (Einzelfänge zwischen 4 und 12 cm)

Die Grundeln wurden mit Masse beim Laichaufstieg an einer Fischtreppe gefangen, d.h. fast nur erwachsene Tiere.

Die wirklich schweren Tiere stehen im Maashauptstrom in der Strommitte über Grund.
Hier sind sie aber fast nicht zu fangen, da sie ausserhalb der Anglerreichweite stehen.
Zudem gibt es einen regen Schiffsverkehr auf der Maas. 
Die Nachweise stammen von einem niederländischen Forschungsschiff. Die haben das mit ihren Unterwasserkameras  festgestellt.

Alles deutet auf einen Sieg der Schwarzmaulgrundel über die anderen Grundelarten hin.
Wo sie auftaucht, nehmen andere Grundelarten ab, vor allem die Marmorgrunndel.

Pöddern wäre einen Versuch wert. Das Maul ist ringsum mit kleinen, nach innen gebogenen Zähnchen besetzt. Eine Schwarzmaul beißt auch sofort zu wenn ein Finger in Reichweite kommt. Für ihre Grösse sind diese Grundeln sehr muskulös und entwickeln einen erstaunlichen Kieferdruck.

Und loslassen gehört wohl auch nicht gerade zu ihren Stärken.

Ich habe es noch nicht selber versucht, aber vielleicht möchte ja jemand mit  dieser Methode gross rauskommen.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Danke - dann hab ich echt den Kindergarten erwischt.
Näxter Versuch dann jedenfalls weiter draussen, danke für den "Hauptstromtipp"..


----------



## ayron (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ist auch schon ein Raubfischtag in Planung?

T- oder C-Rig sind wie geschaffen für die Grundelfischerei!

Das ganze wird auch Köderneutral, wenn man mit Grundelfetzen fischt


----------



## Sneep (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - dann hab ich echt den Kindergarten erwischt.
> Näxter Versuch dann jedenfalls weiter draussen, danke für den "Hauptstromtipp"..



Hallo Thomas,

da du dich über den Tipp mit der Strommitte so gefreut hast, habe ich ihn noch  einmal überarbeitet um keine zu grossen Hoffnungen zu wecken.

Die stehen zwar in der Mitte, sind dort aber für den Angler  nicht zu fangen. 

Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Bei uns am Neckar ist das nicht so derb wie im Rhein, weder von Tiefe noch Strömung noch Schiffsverkehr her.

Danke für Deine Warnung - Dennoch werd ichs versuchen.

Ich will ja filetieren und nicht nur am Stück fritieren ....

Setzt halt so 15 cm plus voraus.



Sneep schrieb:


> Das Maul ist ringsum mit kleinen, nach innen gebogenen Zähnchen besetzt. Eine Schwarzmaul beißt auch sofort zu wenn ein Finger in Reichweite kommt. Für ihre Grösse sind diese Grundeln sehr muskulös und entwickeln einen erstaunlichen Kieferdruck.
> 
> Und loslassen gehört wohl auch nicht gerade zu ihren Stärken.


Das hab ich auch festgestellt, selbst von den kleinen Scheixxern, die ich gefangen hab, haben gleich 2 nach mir geschnappt - und das sind wirklich zwar kleine, aber muskulöse Kämpfer.

Ich mag die Viecher - als Tier wie in der Pfanne..
;-)


----------



## Andal (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Na da kannst du dir ja bald ein neues Hemdchen drucken lassen. Specimen Grundel Hanta, oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Aber erst, wenns regelmäßig mit Ü20 klappt - dat muss schon......


----------



## bacalo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Auf jeden Fall besser als das hier gezeigte, in die Jahre gekommene T-Shirt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

pfff - ich steh auf und immer noch zu Al Bundy ;-))
NoMaam
;-))


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Da ich morgen am DEK auch nebenbei gezielt auf Grundeln fischen will:
Kriegt man sie eigentlich mit Futter herbeigelockt?
Also mehr als mit Köder pur?
Und wenn ja, welches?
Fischig-herb, stark müffelnd, wäre meine Idee...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ich hab das billigste Futter ausm Angebot gekauft - hat gewirkt.
Keine Ahnung, was drin war..
Hat ein bisschen wie Brausepulver gerochen..
Dauerte keine 3 - 4 Minuten nach Einwurf, bis das losging..


----------



## PhantomBiss (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pfff - ich steh auf und immer noch zu Al Bundy ;-))
> NoMaam
> ;-))


 
Reschbegd...#6


----------



## Matthias_R (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Ich hab grad nen flash, und stelle mir vor, wie der hiesige admin auf der website der GrundzillaHanta angeprangert wird, weil er cindy, die 30-cm-Grundel von Köln, nicht sanft auf die abhakmatte gepackt und released hat, sondern sie schnöde abgeschlagen hat. Ohne Respekt für die Kultur des modernen Grundel-Angelns.

Vielleicht gibt es auch dereinst spezielles Zubehör. Die Grundel-Abhakmatte 30 cm x 30 cm, oder die limitierte Profi-edition 35 cm x 35 cm.


----------



## Hansch (29. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Am DEK habe ich letztes Jahr mit meinem Sohn einen Abend lang auf Grundeln geangelt (super Erfolgserebnis für Jungangler) und dabei war ein gezuppelter Köder über den Grund am besten. Gefangen haben wir alle innerhalb 1,5 an der Spundwand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Damit nicht zu sehr  in zwei Themen "rumeiern", mach hier dicht und verweise hier auf diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282826


----------

